# 2014 so far...



## Rocket (Jul 8, 2014)

2014 has been reasonably good to me so far in regards to the herping trips I have been on. I just wanted to show some of them off... although I'm quite the dreadful photographer. Regardless, here they are.

_Lucasium damaeum_ - beaded gecko.





_Nephrurus deleani_ - Pernatty knob-tailed gecko.









_Nephrurus stellatus_ - starred knob-tailed gecko.









_Rhynchoedura eyrensis_ - Eyre Basin beaked gecko.





_Strophurus elderi_ - jewelled gecko.













_Underwoodisaurus milii_ - thick-tailed gecko.





_Aprasia pseudopulchella_ - Flinders worm-lizard.









_Aprasia striolata_ - lined worm-lizard.

















_Delma australis_ - marbled-faced delma.





_Delma butleri_ - Butler's delma.









_Pygopus nigriceps_ - western hooded scaly-foot. This would have to be the worst photo ever taken of one of these.





_Cyclodomorphus melanops elongatus_ - spinifex slender bluetongue.





_Egernia stokesii_ - gidgee skink.













_Liopholis inornata_ - desert skink. In the west of their range in SA, they were found on pale sands, where the specimens were predominantly a creamy-whitish colour and in the malleelands to the east of their range in SA, where they are found on red soils, they are also a reddish-orange colour.

















_Tiliqua rugosa aspera_ - shingleback.









_Moloch horridus_ - thorny devil.













_Austrelaps labialis_ - pygmy copperhead.













_Parasuta spectabilis spectabilis_ - mallee black-headed snake.





_Pseudonaja affinis_ - dugite.

















_Limnodynastes dumerilii_.





_Neobatrachus pictus_.









I also went to Sydney for a night in early February after the ASH Conference and found these...

_Lialis burtonis_ - Burton's legless lizard. This female was gravid.





_Pygopus lepidopodus_ - common scalyfoot. This female was also gravid.













_Acanthophis antarcticus_ - common death adder.









_Vermicella annulatus_ - eastern bandy bandy.





_Litoria caerulea_ - green tree frog. After seeing hundreds in pet shops all my life, I was happy to finally see one where they belong.









Enjoy.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 8, 2014)

Mate sold yourself short there. Pics look awesome.


----------



## Dinobot (Jul 9, 2014)

Agree you have definitely sold yourself short there is some nice crisp photos there, some great finds too!


----------



## whiteshadow (Jul 9, 2014)

Some amazing photos of some equally amazing creaters. 

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Rayleen (Jul 9, 2014)

Beautiful photo's!
Also agree you're selling yourself short.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 9, 2014)

Pics are great mate! Nice work!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Swag the moloch <3 .. best trip, some sexy finds !


----------



## Rocket (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I think finding herps in the field is far more rewarding than keeping the poor things in plastic and glass boxes.


----------



## butters (Jul 14, 2014)

Have to agree


----------



## d1nvisible (Jul 17, 2014)

Very cool pics thanks for sharing

- - - Updated - - -

Very cool pics thanks for sharing


----------



## bigg_bunny (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice photos. Love the adder shots. Great composition and technique.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice work young man!


----------



## arevenant (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeweled Gecko and Thorny Devil are stunners!
Well done mate


----------

